# Proper Hanging w/ Metal Studs



## CardboardCarpenter (Mar 7, 2018)

Question for my commercial hangers out there, hopefully I won’t get the usual 20 different answers. When any of you guys put your first sheet on the wall what’s your general play by play. Meaning I’ll plumb my first sheet one screw in bevel on hardside not sinking one in other bevel sunk on the soft side then run 3 in bottom track between studs. Have partner hold centers midsheet for field studs to hold layout then run fields. Anybody ever taught differently or know if theirs a bonafide technique from which you r supposed to screw off and set your sheets?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

One option .....just if you start in the middle of the wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Another option ..... if you start properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Soft side of stud faces the layout so you always screw to soft side first. Center studs screw from bottom up so no ones has to hold them. Screw perimeter first and then center studs. As long as the wall your hanging from was framed by you it is plumb so no level is needed.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Good to check outside corners with a level. That seems to be where the biggest problems occur. And the factory edges of standups. Those damn standup sheets can be a real problem if the hangers don't watch how they might twist the studs along the factory edges.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I meant the (6' or maybe 8') level to be used as a straight edge on the outside corners. And whoever installs corner bead needs to also use a level or straight edge to check work. We sometimes use aluminum screeds as straight edges.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

by soft side, do you mean the ribbed edge of studs? this is the proper way, but i am not familiar with 'soft side' term. thanks


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

jackleg said:


> by soft side, do you mean the ribbed edge of studs? this is the proper way, but i am not familiar with 'soft side' term. thanks


 362S125-33 = 3 5/8" Stud with 1 1/4" flanges 20 ga.

http://www.ssma.com/

3 5/8" is the web. The open side of the flanges is soft side. By having the soft side face layout you have less chance of creating joint offset.


----------

